# C60 racers chime in about racing your C60



## bikesinmud (Jan 1, 2005)

So I'm in the market for a new bike. Currently ride a Wilier cento superleggera and have spent quite a bit of time on a Cento air. Both awesome bikes and I've no regrets from either one of these. Builds are both mechanical super record with bora tubulars. My choices are the C60, Wilier Zero 7, Ridley helium sl and Noah sl. I race cat 3 and place top 10 in about half my races- crits, road and hill climbs. I do have a dedicated TT bike, so I'm good there. What I'm looking for is the bike that does all of these events better than the rest. One that is going to give me great power transfer and carve corners without being nervous. My cento is awesome on the longer road races, super comfortable but it could be more solid in the corners and during out of the saddle sprints. It's definitely one of those bikes that is great to spend 100+ miles on and look good doing it. However, technology does change and at then end of the day I'm still racing on a 2011 carbon frame. 

So...
Racers tell me about your C60 experience. Good and bad.


----------



## WrigleyRoadie (Jan 25, 2002)

I don't have first hand C60 experience for you; Our team is still stacked up with C59s, although the one C60 has won a fair number of races. I'm on the V1-r this year, so if you need to compare/contrast that frameset let me know. The V1-r is lighter, stiffer and hypothetically more aero, so it's a dedicated racing tool. If I were choosing between the two, however, I would still go C60. My C59 was just a level (or three) above anything else I've ridden, but it's such a difficult task to explain why. It's like a live wire - phenomenal energy and road feel. The geo allows you to feel confident and graceful while the race is blowing up in a fireball around you. I only retired the frame because a fellow competitor decided to take a high-speed asphalt nap on it. They are heartbreaking (and pricey) to replace for that style of racing, which was a factor in going with the V1-r this time around.


----------

